# Game keeps crashing



## Mikesmaf (Aug 23, 2004)

sup all i'm new to this forum..bought be a nice new gaming rig....and having some problems running a certain game.

Asus k8v se deluxe motherboard
athlon 64 3200+
1024gigs of pc3200 ram
radeon 8500 " waiting for the geforce 6800 to come in "
Sound blaster audigy LS

problem is when i open the game gunbound and it launces i get a blue screen everytime.

this is the error message in the blue screen
"The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000f4 (0x00000003, 0x822d3da0, 0x822d3f14, 0x805c749a). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini082204-23.dmp."

any idea how to fix this? i reinstalled my vid card drivers..other games work...and i reinstalled the game " Gunbound"


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

What version of Windows are you using?

NT?


----------



## Mikesmaf (Aug 23, 2004)

nah i have winxp pro SP2


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

This was the only info I could really find...

How to gather information after a memory dump in Windows XP

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314084


----------



## daimaah (Sep 10, 2004)

A friend of mine had a similar kind of problem. It was related to that 64 bit processor you have.... Here's what solved the problem (after hours of tryouts and stuff  )

Right click on My Computer icon and select Properties. 
Go to Advanced, press Settings buttons in the Performance section. 
Go to Data Execution Prevention and check if you have DEP turned on for all programs, not only system applications. If yes, then press Add, go to Program Files, open Outpost folder and move Outpost to the exclusion list. 
Restart your PC.

--------------------

If you are using a 64-bit AMD Athlon processer, you might experience system instability problems after installing Windows XP Service Pack 2. In this case you need to fully switch DEP off, like that:

For example

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect
should be changed to 
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect /execute

You can find the boot.ini system file in the root of disc C:\.

To modify it, please do the following: 

Go to Start - Run 
Run: attrib c:\boot.ini -h -r -s 
Then run: notepad c:\boot.ini 

-----------


// Daimaah


----------

